# Γκουγκλίζω, γκουγκλάρω, γκουγκλεύω, ή τι;



## Marinos (Oct 22, 2009)

Σχετικά νέος στη Λεξιλογία, δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί σε κάποιο παλιό νήμα, οπότε αν είναι παραπέμψτε με. 
Το ρήμα "*γκουγκλάρω*" ("ψάχνω στο Google", και συνεκδοχικά σε κάθε μηχανή αναζήτησης) είναι σήμερα το πιο συνηθισμένο, εμένα όμως δεν μου αρέσει, και ως νεολογισμός ακόμα μπορεί να αλλαχτεί. Αν μη τι άλλο, δεν δίνει τη διάκριση παρατατικού-αόριστου. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το "*γκουγκλίζω*". Σήμερα σκέφτηκα και το "*γκουγκλεύω*" (μου αρέσει ο αόριστος "γκούγκλεψα"!). Τι λέτε;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=41815#post41815


----------



## Marinos (Oct 23, 2009)

Γκουγκλεύω λοιπόν, συμφωνούμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Μη φάτε, έχουμε γκλάρο. 

Για την ακρίβεια: γκουγκλάρω.

Να μεταφέρω μια στιγμή όσα έχουν γραφτεί:



Zazula said:


> Το είδα σε υπότιτλο χθες, και γκουγκλεύοντας διαπίστωσα ότι την πατάνε πολλοί...





drsiebenmal said:


> Γκουγκλάροντας/γκουγκλίζοντας/γκουγκλώντας ανακάλυψα ότι είχε γίνει σχετική συζήτηση στο μέρος που δεν έχει όνομα. Πες μου στο όνομα του Απόλλωνα ω υπερδραστήριε και παντολημματογνώστη γάτε αν έχει επαναληφθεί εδώ, αλλιώς υπόδειξέ μου πλζ τα μυστικά της δημιουργίας σφυγμομέτρησης με θέμα:
> 
> Εσείς:
> 
> ...






Zazula said:


> Για μένα ήταν απλό: γκουγκλεύω κατά τα αλιεύω / ψαρεύω, το οποίο δίνει γκουγκλεύσεις (αλιεύσεις), γκουγκλιές (ψαριές) και γκουγκλεύματα (αλιεύματα).
> 
> Το γκουγκλάω είναι κακόηχο, και συγχέεται στον αόριστο με το γκουγκλίζω (γκούγκλησα και γκούγκλισα). Αλλά το μεν γκουγκλάω δίνει γκλουγκλιές (κλοτσάω->κλοτσιά), ενώ το γκουγκλίζω δίνει γκουγκλίσματα (ή ακόμη και γκουγκλισμούς). Ομολογώ πάντως ότι και τα δύο είναι πολύ πρακτικά στον αόριστο.
> 
> Το γκουγκλάρω χρησιμοποιεί μια κατάληξη πολύ φιλική για ξένες λέξεις, αλλά τα ρήματα σε -άρω συχνά σχηματίζονται υποχωρητικά από ουσιαστικά — οπότε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα πρέπει να έχουμε καταλήξει στο ποιο θα είναι το σχετικό ουσιαστικό. Λογικά όμως δεν μπορεί να είναι η (δημοφιλής) γκουγκλιά, αλλά μάλλον κάτι κακόηχο σε γκούγκλα (πάσα->πασάρω, πόζα->ποζάρω, πίσσα->πισσάρω, πούδρα->πουδράρω).



Επίσης, έγραφε ο κ. Βαλεοντής στο Ορόγραμμα της 18/6/2007:
γκουγκλεύω
Δεν είναι αστείο, είναι πρόταση όρου· το ρήμα google (από το κύριο όνομα Google, που σημαίνει ψάχνω να βρώ κάτι με τη μηχανή αναζήτησης Google, προτείνεται να αποδοθεί γκουγκλεύω και η αντίστοιχη ενέργεια γκούγκλεμα ή γκούγκλευση (κατ’ αναλογίαν προς τα: ψαρεύω/αλιεύω και την ενέργειά τους ψάρεμα/αλίευση ή –αν προτιμάτε– κατά τα ψαχουλεύω-ψαχούλεμα και γυρεύω = ψάχνω να βρώ.

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά το ρήμα σχηματίζεται από το Γκουγκλ, που είναι ξένη λέξη και δεν έχει άριστη σχέση με τα —εύω και τα —ίζω. Θα ήταν σαν να είχαμε φτιάξει *σουτεύω ή *σουτίζω. Μπορεί να μας φαίνεται μπασκλάς το _*γκουγκλάρω*_ και κατάλληλο για το slang.gr, αλλά σόρι, έτσι λειτουργεί η γλώσσα, εκτός αν εσείς στον κύκλο σας σερφεύετε στο διαδίκτυο, κοπιεύετε από άλλες σελίδες ή ζουμεύετε με το φακό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2009)

Δηλαδή όλα αυτά είναι αρχαιοελληνικά;
_αγκουσεύω_
_αλαργεύω_
_κονεύω_
_κουρσεύω_
_μαγκεύω_
_μουρνταρεύω_
_μουφλουζεύω_
_μπαγιατεύω_
_μπασταρδεύω_
_μπερμπαντεύω_
_νταντεύω_
_πιλατεύω_
_ραχατεύω_
_ρεζιλεύω_
_ρεμπελεύω_
_ρεμπετεύω_
_σκαρτεύω_
_σουρτουκεύω_
_τζαζεύω_
_χουζουρεύω_

Και μη μου πεις ότι σχηματίσαν όλα αυτά πρώτα λέξεις κανονικά εντεταγμένες σε κλιτικό πρότυπο της ελληνικής και κατόπιν έδωσαν ρήμα σε -εύω (γιατί αν ακούω τέτοια τζαζεύω!), διότι εγώ λέω _(ο) γκούγκλης_ κι επομένως δικαιούμαι να λέω και _γκουγκλεύω_. Καλοφάγωτη η γκουγκλαρόσουπα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> επομένως δικαιούμαι να λέω και _γκουγκλεύω_


Προφανώς και δικαιούστε να λέτε και *_γκουγκλώνω_. Εγώ δεν προσπαθώ να επιβάλω άποψη, απλώς εξηγώ τους λόγους που έχει επικρατήσει το _γκουγκλάρω_. Διότι δεν μπορείτε να παραβλέψετε ότι:

(α) η κυριαρχία του _γκουγκλάρω_ είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη. Ας προσθέσω τη φράση από το slang.gr που θα πρέπει να γίνει σλόγκαν για τους μεταφραστές: *«Δεν ήξερες, δεν γκούγκλαρες;»*.
(β) λέξεις μη ενταγμένες στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα, σαφώς ξενικές, είναι πιο συνηθισμένο, αυτόματο σχεδόν, να σχηματίζουν ρήμα σε —_άρω_.
(γ) προφανώς το _γκουγκλάρω_ σχηματίστηκε από το _Γκουγκλ_. Ούτε από την _γκουγκλιά_ ούτε από τον _Γκούγκλη_.
(δ) το _γκουγκλεύω_ έχει κάτι το κομιλφό σε σχέση με το _γκουγκλάρω_, όσα _τζαζεύω_ κι αν πέσουν στο τραπέζι. (Όχι, δεν είναι αρχαιοελληνικό το _κουρσεύω_ και τα άλλα, αλλά δεν είναι λίγο μούχλα τα περισσότερα; :) )

Στον τίτλο δεν θα προσθέσω σαν απάντηση το _γκουγκλάρω_. Η αγορά θα αποφασίσει, αν θεωρείτε ότι δεν έχει αποφασίσει ακόμα. Επιτρέψτε μου όμως να προσθέσω το _γκουγκλάρω_ στην ερώτηση, για να είναι πληρέστερη.


----------



## sarant (Oct 23, 2009)

Πάντως στο γκουγκλ το γκουγκλεύω είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο -όμως το γκουγκλίζω έχει ένα αξιοπρεπές μερίδιο, 20-30%.

Εγώ αυθόρμητα σχημάτισα το γκουγκλίζω κάποτε και έκτοτε το τηρώ. Το γκουγκλάρω μου φαίνεται κακόηχο. 

Το γκουγκλεύω έχει κατά τη γνώμη μου "τα χειρότερα των δύο κόσμων", δηλ. ούτε κανονικό σχηματισμό έχει, ούτε εύηχο είναι (αν ήμουν πολύ κακός θα έλεγα πως το γεγονός ότι το προτείνει η Ελετώ είναι επιβαρυντικό στοιχείο, αλλά δεν το λέω επειδή έχουν συνέδριο). 

Ναι, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Νίκελ σε όλα του τα επιχειρήματα, είναι κρυστάλλινα και ακλόνητα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να λέω γκουγκλάρω. Όμως το να είναι μια λέξη κακόηχη ή κακέμφατη είναι πανίσχυρη παράμετρος. Γιαυτό άλλωστε και τον Hesse τον λέμε εσφαλμένα Έσε, όχι; Γιαυτό και είπαμε αχλάδι και όχι απίδι.

Οπότε, μπορεί γιαυτό να επικρατήσει τελικά το γκουγκλίζω. Αλλά ο Νίκελ έχει δίκιο σε όσα λέει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2009)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου, δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να γκουγκλάρω. Εγώ γκουγκλίζω και γκουγκλιστής είμαι. Και δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο, γιατί το γκουγκλ μού μοιάζει μια υπέροχη λεωφόρος, με τα μαγαζιά της και με τα εμπόδιά της, οπότε μπορεί εκεί να είμαι περιπατητής, ανιχνευτής, αλλά και βαδιστής, εμποδιστής ή γκουγκλιστής.
Κατά τα λοιπά, τα γλωσσικά, όπως τα είπε ο sarant. Σωστά τα λέει ο Νίκελ, αλλά ποιος ξέρει πού θα κάτσει τελικά η μπίλια...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά το ρήμα σχηματίζεται από το Γκουγκλ, που είναι ξένη λέξη και δεν έχει άριστη σχέση με τα —εύω και τα —ίζω. Θα ήταν σαν να είχαμε φτιάξει *σουτεύω ή *σουτίζω. Μπορεί να μας φαίνεται μπασκλάς το _*γκουγκλάρω*_ και κατάλληλο για το slang.gr, αλλά σόρι, έτσι λειτουργεί η γλώσσα, εκτός αν εσείς στον κύκλο σας σερφεύετε στο διαδίκτυο, κοπιεύετε από άλλες σελίδες ή ζουμεύετε με το φακό.



+1. Γκουγκλάρω δαγκωτό. Όλα τα άλλα μού φαίνονται αφύσικα και γλωσσοδέτες.


----------



## sarant (Oct 23, 2009)

Και παρέμπ: Ζαζ, με όλο το θάρρος, τα περισσότερα εις -εύω που δίνεις εκεί είναι οφσάιντ, διότι σημαίνουν "γίνομαι/κάνω κάτι σαν αυτό που περιγράφει το ρήμα", π.χ. μπαγιατεύω = γίνομαι μπαγιάτικος.


----------



## mariposa (Oct 23, 2009)

Όταν άκουσα για πρώτη φορά το "googling" πριν 7 χρόνια, το μετέφρασα αυτόματα "γκουγκλάρισμα". Το ίδιο το "γκουγκλ" στα ελληνικά κακόηχο είναι- εε, ας το αποτελειώσουμε με την κατάληξη.


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2009)

Έβαλα ψηφοφορία στο μαγαζί μου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/24/googlis/

Τζάμπα είναι, ενώ στη Νέα Δημοκρατία δίνετε δίευρο. Περάστε!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2009)

Εγώ ψήφισα ήδη «γκουγκλίζω».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ ψήφισα ήδη «γκουγκλίζω».



+1...........


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2009)

Πήγα στο σαραντάκειο και πρόσθεσα κι εγώ αυτό:

Όταν ο μεταφραστής, ο επιμελητής, ο συγγραφέας, ο λεξικογράφος, ο δάσκαλος, ο ορολόγος στέκονται απέναντι στη γλώσσα, δεν στέκονται όλοι στο ίδιο σημείο. Ο ορολόγος πλάθει νέους όρους, αλλά δεν κάνει του κεφαλιού του, οφείλει π.χ. να λαμβάνει υπόψη του και κάποια ISO (και όχι μόνο). Ο λεξικογράφος οφείλει κανονικά να περιγράφει αυτό που συμβαίνει και ο δάσκαλος αυτό που θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει ή αυτό που του λένε ότι συμβαίνει (αν και ξέρουμε λεξικογράφους που κάνουν και το δάσκαλο). Ο μεταφραστής και ο επιμελητής οφείλουν να υπηρετήσουν το πνεύμα του πρωτοτύπου και να προβάλουν όσο γίνεται λιγότερο τις γλωσσικές τους ιδιορρυθμίες. Μόνο κάποιοι συγγραφείς έχουν την άνεση να επιλέγουν τη γλώσσα που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν. Να φτιάχνουν λέξεις, να ανασταίνουν άλλες, να αποτυπώνουν ντοπιολαλιές και ιδιόλεκτα, να αλλάζουν συντάξεις και ορθογραφίες, να δημιουργούν από τις ακροβασίες τού σήμερα, αν όχι τη γλώσσα, σίγουρα τα τσιτάτα τού αύριο.

Παρέθεσε ο νοικοδεσπότης κάτι που έγραψα στη Λεξιλογία, όχι όμως το αρχικό disclaimer, ότι δεν προσπαθώ να επιβάλω άποψη (δηλαδή, δεν λέω τι προτιμώ εγώ), απλώς εξηγώ τους λόγους που έχει επικρατήσει το «γκουγκλάρω» (μια πραγματικότητα που δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε, ίσως μάλιστα αδυνατούμε και να ανατρέψουμε). Μπορεί να είναι κακόηχο, αλλά ποιος θα διανοούνταν να αλλάξει το «μπουκάρω» σε «μπουκίζω» ή «μπουκεύω» (το «μπουκώνω» είναι πιασμένο). Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ αυθαίρετα ότι δεν έχουμε φτιάξει ρήματα σε –ίζω από άκλιτες ξένες λέξεις, αλλά αν έχουμε φτιάξει, θα είναι λίγα και θα ήθελα να τα ακούσω. Άρα διαφωνώ με τα γραφόμενα του ΤΑΚ στο #24, μέχρι να με πείσετε με ισχυρότερα, ή μάλλον εγκυρότερα, επιχειρήματα. Προς το παρόν, δείτε στο ΛΚΝ: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...ay_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=6884&target_dict=1 .

Επειδή αναρωτήθηκε κάποιος για την προστακτική: Η προστακτική «γκούγκλαρε» και «γκουγκλάρισε» (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα ρήματα σε –άρω το έχουν δίπορτο σε κάποιους χρόνους, βλ. το «πλασάρω» εδώ) είναι ήδη πιο διαδεδομένη από το «γκούγκλισε».

Επειδή αναρωτήθηκε κάποιος άλλος για την παθητική: γκουγκλάρομαι. Τι περίεργο έχουν τα «πλασάρομαι», «μακιγιάρομαι», «κομπλεξάρομαι», «μπλοκάρομαι» ή κάποιο άλλο από τα 174 ρήματα σε -άρομαι που δίνει το Αντίστροφο (και δεν είναι όλα).

Επειδή λοιπόν οι δημοσκοπήσεις είναι άτιμο πράγμα, που, αν το προσεγγίσεις στα τυφλά, ακόμα κι ο σοφός δεν θα μπορέσει να το χειριστεί με ακρίβεια:

Αν το ερώτημα είναι: «Εσείς ποιο ρήμα προτιμάτε όταν γράφετε χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό;», απαντάτε σύμφωνα με το ιδιόλεκτό σας.

Αν έμπαινε στον Εκατομμυριούχο το ερώτημα «Ποιο ρήμα χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως για την αναζήτηση στο Google;» και έπρεπε να διαλέξετε από τις επιλογές: (α) Γκουγκλάρω (β) Γκουγκλεύω (γ) Γκουγκλίζω (δ) Γκουγκλώνω, οι επιλογές β-δ θα σας έριχναν αμέσως στο μαξιλαράκι.

Αν το ρίξουμε στη μελλοντολογία («Ποιο ρήμα πιστεύετε ότι θα χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως, σε 5 χρόνια από σήμερα, για την αναζήτηση στο Google;»), η δική μου πρόβλεψη θα ήταν και πάλι το (α), επειδή υποστήριξα, ευθύς εξ αρχής, ότι είναι πιο φυσιολογικό να επικρατήσει το «γκουγκλάρω» παρά τύποι πιο «κομψευόμενοι» όπως «γκουγκλίζω» ή «γκουγκλεύω». Γι’ αυτό το λόγο και για τους λόγους που ανέπτυξα στην πρώτη παράγραφο, ο μεταφραστής, ο επιμελητής και ο λεξικογράφος επιλέγουν «γκουγκλάρω» (εκτός αν θέλουν να το παρακάμψουν εντελώς). Ο ορολόγος που επιλέγει «γκουγκλεύω» επιμένει να αγνοεί το λαϊκό αισθητήριο. Τα ελεύθερα πνεύματα μπορούν να επιλέξουν «γκουγκλίζω» επειδή έτσι κι αλλιώς προτιμούν να ανήκουν σε μειοψηφίες.​


----------



## Elsa (Nov 30, 2009)

Αυτοί που μετέφρασαν στα Ελληνικά τούτο δω το πετυχημένο, διάλεξαν _γκουγκλάρω_.
Αν και δεν βρίσκω πολύ καλή την απόδοση _άσε με να Google-άρω αυτό για σένα_, για το _let me google that for you_…
(Άσχετα από την απόδοση, είναι ένα χρήσιμο -αν και, ίσως, όχι τόσο ευγενικό- εργαλείο για όσους δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ψάξουν οι ίδιοι στο Google, πριν ρωτήσουν κάτι σε φόρουμ κλπ)


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 30, 2009)

Εχθές με βοηθούσε σε μια χειρονακτική εργασία ένας Έλληνας από την πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση και σε κάποια πρότασή του αναρωτήθηκα τί ήταν πράγματι αυτό που την έκανε να μην ακούγεται ντόπια. Παροτρύνοντάς με δηλ. να σηκώσουμε κάτι μου είπε: 
–Πρέπει να πάρουμε αυτό! 
και φυσικά εδώ λείπει το "το", η προληπτική αντωνυμία αν θυμάμαι καλά πως την ονομάζει η σχολική Γραμματική, δηλ.: "πρέπει να το πάρουμε αυτό!"

Ομοίως το "άσε με να γκουγκλάρω αυτό για σένα" αντί για "άσε με να το γκουγκλάρω (αυτό) για σένα" εμένα μου ακούγεται κάπως "ρώσικο".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Ομοίως το "άσε με να γκουγκλάρω αυτό για σένα" αντί για "άσε με να το γκουγκλάρω (αυτό) για σένα" εμένα μου ακούγεται κάπως "ρώσικο".


Είναι επειδή είναι κακομεταφρασμένο Let me google that for you :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Τελικά, στη σφυγμομέτρηση τού 
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/24/googlis/
μοιράστηκε το αποτέλεσμα (60-60) ανάμεσα σ’ αυτούς που _γκουγκλίζουν_ κι εκείνους που _γκουγκλάρουν_.

Είχαν ενδιαφέρον κάποιες απόψεις, αναμενόμενες και μη, τις οποίες και αντιγράφω:

Το _γκουγκλίζω_ επιτρέπει απαρέμφατο, το _γκουγκλίζειν_.
Ουδέποτε _γκουγκλιάζω_. Πάντα _ερευνώ_ ή _ηλερευνώ_.
Ο Γούγλης κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι ξάδερφος του Μόγλη.
Προστακτική θα πω _γκούγκλισε_, στον αόριστο θα πω επίσης _γκούγκλισα_, στον ενεστώτα όμως θα πω _γκουγκλάρω_.
Μήπως το _γκουγκλίζω_ το προτιμούν οι πιο σιτεμένοι και το _γκουγκλάρω_ οι νέοι;

Γενικώς, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι μπορεί όλα αυτά τα άκλιτα δάνεια από την αγγλική, που εκεί είναι και ουσιαστικά και ρήματα (π.χ. blog, ban, surf, shoot, relax, shock, zip κ.ά.), να φτιάχνουν «λαϊκά» (ή «νεολαιίστικα») ελληνικά ρήματα σε –_άρω_ (ο Σαραντάκος επισήμανε ότι δεν τον ενοχλεί π.χ. το «κλικάρω»), αλλά στην περίπτωση τού _Google_ το κακό είναι διπλό, αφού στο ήδη κακόηχο _γκουγκλ_ κοτσάρουμε και το λαϊκό –_άρω_. Έτσι γίνεται προσπάθεια να ανέβει λιγάκι το επίπεδό του με το _γκουγκλίζω_ (που φτιάχνει μέχρι και απαρέμφατο :) ), αλλά κανένας σχεδόν δεν αποτόλμησε το εντελώς καθωσπρέπει και σαλονάτο _γκουγκλεύω_.

Δυστυχώς, δεν αλίευσα κανένα άλλο αγγλικό ρήμα σαν τα παραπάνω που να πήρε κατάληξη –_ίζω_, παρότι υπήρξε η πρόκληση.

Ανακάλυψα ωστόσο το _Ρεμπέτικο λεξικό της πληροφορικής_: http://reb-lex.blogspot.com/ :)

Ένα πρόσθετο κέρδος ήταν που μάθαμε την ελληνική καταγωγή και του Γιάχου (Γιαχού κατά Γκάλιβερ) και του Γκούγκλη:
http://valiacaldadog.blogspot.com/2007/09/google.html

Το παρακάτω, δικό μου εύρημα, από τον κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Επίσης: :)





Να τα προσθέσουμε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=868.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...Τα ελεύθερα πνεύματα μπορούν να επιλέξουν «γκουγκλίζω» επειδή έτσι κι αλλιώς προτιμούν να ανήκουν σε μειοψηφίες....



Μερσί, για το κομπλιμέντο, αλλά προτιμώ να ανήκω σε νικηφόρες πλειοψηφίες...


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 1, 2009)

Παιδιά νομίζω πως στις προηγούμενες εικόνες θα έπρεπε να σβήσετε ακόμη περισσότερα από τα προσωπικά στοιχεία (στο πρώτο μάλιστα τα σβησμένα φαίνονται).

+1 στο γκουγκλίζω...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Παιδιά νομίζω πως στις προηγούμενες εικόνες θα έπρεπε να σβήσετε ακόμη περισσότερα από τα προσωπικά στοιχεία (στο πρώτο μάλιστα τα σβησμένα φαίνονται).


Τα στοιχεία που είναι δημοσιευμένα στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο δεν είναι απόρρητα, πάντως. ;)


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 1, 2009)

Παρότι έχεις δίκιο, και προφανώς δεν είναι απόρρητα, στον κατάλογο τα στοιχεία βρίσκονται μαζικά καταχωρημένα εν είδει δεδομένων. Έτσι αποσπασμένα όμως εδώ κι όπως τους αποδίδεται κάποια ξεχωριστή σημασία αποτελούν πληροφορία και κρίνονται διαφορετικά.

Να στο πω κι αλλιώς, όλοι είμαστε στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο και το ξέρουμε. Οι περισσότεροι όμως δεν θα θέλαμε να δούμε το όνομα μαζί με άλλα στοιχεία μας να φιγουράρει κάπου στον ιστό πόσο μάλλον να αποτελεί θέμα συζήτησης.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Να στο πω κι αλλιώς, όλοι είμαστε στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο και το ξέρουμε. Οι περισσότεροι όμως δεν θα θέλαμε να δούμε το όνομα μαζί με άλλα στοιχεία μας να φιγουράρει κάπου στον ιστό πόσο μάλλον να αποτελεί θέμα συζήτησης.


Εγώ που δε θέλω έχω δηλώσει ότι προτιμώ το τηλέφωνό μου να είναι απόρρητο. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία σου στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο, και το όνομά σου να πω μόνο, ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να ανατρέξει στον κατάλογο και να βρει τα στοιχεία από μόνος του.
Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο: δύο κλικ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Για λόγους αβρότητας, δεχόμενος και την επιχειρηματολογία του Φαροφύλακα («εκθέτω τα στοιχεία μου στον συγκεκριμένο κατάλογο με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και για συγκεκριμένη χρήση και δεν θέλω να εμφανίζονται αλλού με διαφορετικό τρόπο και για διαφορετική χρήση»), προχώρησα σε επιμέλεια των εικόνων και ελπίζω να μη διαμαρτυρηθεί ούτε ο Ζαζ που του άλλαξα το png ούτε οι Γκούγκληδες κ.ό., που ελπίζω να μην αυτογκουγκλάρονται. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

Από την Καθημερινή της Κυριακής που μας πέρασε:

_Για να ξεμπερδεύουμε νωρίς νωρίς με τις άγνωστες λέξεις: «Γκουγκλάρω», στη σύγχρονη, λίγο κωμική, e-δημοτική, σημαίνει αναζητώ κάτι στο google (στα αγγλικά, το google χρησιμοποιείται και ως ρήμα). Το... «αυτογκουγκλάρισμα» δεν είναι (ακόμη) δόκιμη λέξη, αλλά κάτι μας λέει ότι η εποχή δεν αργεί. Αν κάτι μας δίδαξε το πάθημα του ειδικού γραμματέα για τις ΔΕΚΟ, που είδε την πόρτα της εξόδου από την κυβέρνηση πριν καν δει την πόρτα της εισόδου, εξαιτίας των σχολίων του στο facebook, είναι ότι τη σήμερον ημέραν η ψηφιακή, ηλεκτρονική μας φήμη είναι εξίσου -εάν όχι περισσότερο- κρίσιμη με την κοινωνική - ή, έστω, αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της._


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2011)

Να αναστήσω το νήμα για να επισημάνω ότι το "γκουγκλίζεται" φαίνεται να είναι πολύ συχνότερο στο γκουγκλ από το "γκουγκλάρεται" (250 με 7) αν και σε μεγάλο βαθμό χάρη σε δικές μου προσπάθειες (άβυσσος άβυσσον επικαλείται). Επίσης να επισημάνω τον... πρωτογκουγκλισμό της μετοχής "γκουγκλιζόμενος", σε άρθρο του σκακιστικού ιστολογίου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή αναρωτήθηκε κάποιος για την προστακτική: Η προστακτική «γκούγκλαρε» και «γκουγκλάρισε» (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα ρήματα σε –άρω το έχουν δίπορτο σε κάποιους χρόνους, βλ. το «πλασάρω» εδώ) είναι ήδη πιο διαδεδομένη από το «γκούγκλισε».
> 
> Επειδή αναρωτήθηκε κάποιος άλλος για την παθητική: γκουγκλάρομαι. Τι περίεργο έχουν τα «πλασάρομαι», «μακιγιάρομαι», «κομπλεξάρομαι», «μπλοκάρομαι» ή κάποιο άλλο από τα 174 ρήματα σε -άρομαι που δίνει το Αντίστροφο (και δεν είναι όλα).



Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχει πάρει ο κόσμος στραβά αυτά τα ρήματα σε -_άρω_ και όλο διαβάζω περίεργες απορίες. Να και ο Μπουκάλας χτες:

Εύκολο είναι — ή τέλος πάντων μπορεί να ζητήσει βοήθεια από κανένα διαδικτυακώς ξεσκολισμένο πιτσιρίκι. «Γιουτιουμπάρει» λοιπόν, κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενον (πολύ θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος ο παρακείμενος του «γιουτιουμπάρω» και ποιος ο υπερσυντέλικος), κατεβάζει κομμάτια και αποσπάσματα από πύρινες αρχηγικές αγορεύσεις του στυλ «φτάνει πια!», «μέχρις εδώ!», «όχι άλλα μέτρα!» και λοιπά εκλογοηρωικά και σκαρώνει μια ταινιούλα για να την προσφέρει στον αρχηγό.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο το *γιουτιουμπάρω* (ή *γιουτουμπάρω*, όπως θα το έλεγε ο Σαραντάκος  — ίσως και _γιουτουμπίζω_   ), αλλά πού είναι η δυσκολία στην παραγωγή χρόνων;

Πιάνω το _τουμπάρω_ και λέω:

*τουμπάρω*
Προστακτική: τουμπάριζε & τούμπαρε
Μετοχή: τουμπάροντας
Αόριστος: τουμπάρισα & τούμπαρα
Μέλλοντας: θα τουμπάρω 
Προστακτική μέλλοντα (sic): τουμπάρισε & τούμπαρε
Παρατατικός: τουμπάριζα & τούμπαρα
Παρακείμενος: έχω τουμπάρει
Υπερσυντέλικος: είχα τουμπάρει

*γιουτιουμπάρω*
Προστακτική: γιουτιουμπάριζε & γιουτιούμπαρε
Μετοχή: γιουτιουμπάροντας
Αόριστος: γιουτιουμπάρισα & γιουτιούμπαρα
Μέλλοντας: θα γιουτιουμπάρω 
Προστακτική μέλλοντα (ξανά sic): γιουτιουμπάρισε & γιουτιούμπαρε
Παρατατικός: γιουτιουμπάριζα & γιουτιούμπαρα
Παρακείμενος: έχω γιουτιουμπάρει
Υπερσυντέλικος: είχα γιουτιουμπάρει


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

How to Say 'Google' in Every Language (Almost)

Την είδηση ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο. Ο συντάκτης του ελληνικού άρθρου πετάει τον παρακάτω αφορισμό χωρίς να εξηγεί γιατί, κι εγώ η πτωχή που λέω «γκουγλίζω» μένω με την απορία :)


Η ελληνική εκδοχή πάντως θα έπρεπε να αποδίδεται ως «γκουγκλάρω» και όχι ως «γκουγκλίζω». ​


----------

